# I miscarried today



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm only 7 weeks, but I've known since the day after Thanksgiving - long enough to get excited!

This is the email I sent to my mom:

Quote:

Hi Mom,

Last night I had a strange dream that I gave birth with no pain to a baby who disappeard right after it was delivered, and I never saw it. This afternoon I went to the bathroom and a bunch of blood clots came out of me. I talked to a midwife and I'm sure that it is over. I could go to the doctor to make sure (which I probably will) but I know in my heart that I am no longer pregnant.

It was a strange pregnancy so far, anyway. I never even felt pregnant, except for hunger (but I am always hungry!).

This evening was DH's office Christmas party. I was bleeding right before we left. I decided that we could still go mainly because I know his coworker's wife is a midwife and would probably be there. So we went and I talked to her and that is how I concluded the loss. Then I went to the bathroom, saw more blood, and said "DH, it's time to go."

We're both sad, but you know what? We may never have known I was pregnant if it weren't for early pregnancy tests (I took another one today, by the way, and it was positive - but that only means that I was pregnant and the hormones are still in me.) And DH reminded me that I was just starting to have a more workable routine and better sleep and maybe it was too soon to get pregnant again, and it would all work out in the end.

I am sad but I'm starting to look forward - even though it just happened a few hours ago. I understand that this is very common in the first trimester, but that is only information to explain it, not information that will help me feel better.

Well, I feel a little better now - I just hope I don't get a lot of impersonal or insensitive comments from all of the people I told (I didn't tell everyone, but I told quite a few more than I should have).

Love,
Adrianne

p.s. tomorrow (Saturday) we are going to a Choo Choo Train birthday party - we will be riding on a train for a couple of hours in the caboose party room. On Sunday we will go to church and to the annual Christmas nativity/carols service. So we won't be around much this weekend, but I don't really feel like talking about this right now anyway. I love you.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Awww, hon. Im so sorry for your loss.







regardless of how far along you were, you still feel the heavy loss in your heart. Take care of you, PLEASE rest & get some red rasperry leaf tea. STay home as much as possible & relax. And you have every right to mourn this loss. Dont forget that either!!
















Melissa


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Sorry mama


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Mama,










Thinking of you.










Melissa


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm sorry adriannewe ......


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i went through this same situation a few days ago.. let yourself grieve, its okay to be sad.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Drink lots of water and take care of yourself. Come here whenever you need to.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Asrienne, I'm so sorry. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

So sorry. It sucks, doesn't it?

It happened to me September 24 this year. I was only nine weeks along, but enough to get excited and dreamy.

I am sending you a huge hug. If you lived nearby we could have tea and cry together.


----------



## Stacey4life (Oct 19, 2004)

I"m sorry...


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Big







mama. i'm so sorry.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

So sorry


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.










get plenty of rest, it sounds like you have a rather busy schedule.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

momma
red raspberry leaf tea was helpful in my recovery. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks Mamas







s

Funny thing - I have a box of "pregnancy" tea and the first ingredient is red raspberry leaf. I just started drinking it.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Adrianne, I am so sorry. Gentle







's...


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm sorry.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

So sorry for your lost, remember to take time out to rest and care for yourself. Your body has been through a lot.


----------



## RiceMomma (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm right there with you.


----------



## *Mandi* (Dec 24, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss!







With time, I hope the pain in your heart will ease. Please take care.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so sorry mama.


----------

